
Show HN: Nicknames - abhisharma2
http://abhiously.com/nicknames
======
abhisharma2
My first Show HN, my first Chrome extension, my first open source app. Lots of
firsts, would love feedback and/or ideas.

Basically it's a little extension that replaces people's real names with their
nicknames. E.g. Donald Trump = "Drunk Uncle". Pretty simple really, just about
~50 lines of JS.

